# Happy Birthday Hellrazor



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Man you guys are QUICK! I havent even been out of bed for long! Thank you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Does that mean cake in bed this morning?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

come on FE, this is a family website... Of course, you cannot eat pastry in bed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> come on FE, this is a family website... Of course, you cannot eat pastry in bed.


What can I say....


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day : )


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Hellrazor. 

mmmm cake


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

happy happy hellrazor


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> come on FE, this is a family website... Of course, you cannot eat pastry in bed.


Hey - you're the birthday girl today and you can have your cake and eat anywhere you'd like! Happy Birthday Hellrazor!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm with Weiner..... eat some cake!!!!!


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Hellrazor!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

*Happy B-Day!!*


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Just wish me luck on my exam tonight.. doesnt the teacher know its MY day??? LOL? Thanks for the love here everyone!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hope the exam went well.
Happy Birthday Hellrazor!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Hellrazor!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

They say it's your birthday!
We're gonna have a good time!
I'm glad it's your birthday!
Happy birthday to you!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Hellrazor!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!! Was the cake good??????


----------

